# My friend made this for me



## Sebastian1444 (Jul 19, 2013)

I love this too much, she drew it!!!!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

OMG THAT'S AMAZING! What supplies did she use?


----------



## Sebastian1444 (Jul 19, 2013)

She did it of devianart.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

That's amazing! Does she have a account?


----------



## Sebastian1444 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah she does. But I got to ask for it again. I'll tell you tomorrow because she's on the other side of the world from me


----------



## Sebastian1444 (Jul 19, 2013)

Her usuername is danakona


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks! I just looked at her other works and they are wonderful, tell her she's a great artist for me


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Whoa that is awesome!!!


----------

